# New brother for Charli ...we hope!!!



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hoping to be chosen as the new home for this little cutie!! Charli will be a big sister!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh she so cute. Fingers crossed you becomes Charlis sister


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oops I meant he, sorry!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Fingers and paws crossed that Charli gets this little brother (and that she ends up liking him lol)!


----------

